# My spanador



## paulmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Casper @ 2yrs old


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Oops your pic disappeared...what happened?  
OK, it's back again but smaller...lol


----------



## paulmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea, i put the wrong link in and made it too large....thought a clickable thumb would be better


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

paulmac said:


> Yea, i put the wrong link in and made it too large....thought a clickable thumb would be better


Well your'e clearly getting the hang of things. 
Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## evilscotsman (Jun 7, 2009)

Great picture! :thumbsup:


----------

